# Разное > Курилка >  Об ушедших...

## OKA

"Легендарная летчица, «мадам МиГ» Марина Попович ушла из жизни в возрасте 86 лет.

За свою карьеру она освоила более 40 типов самолетов и вертолетов. Была первой среди женщин-летчиков, кто преодолел звуковой барьер на реактивном истребителе МиГ-21.

На ее счету 102 мировых рекорда в области авиации, 10 из которых на гиганте Ан-22 «Антей». За свои достижения награждена многочисленными орденами и медалями.

Завершила летную карьеру в 53 года. На земле писала книги и киносценарии, увлекалась горными лыжами.

Марина Попович считала себя счастливым человеком, в жизни которого сбылись все мечты."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...01812-vrm1.htm




...

----------


## OKA

Уже 40 ...

"Сегодня исполняется 30 лет со дня одной из крупных катастроф в истребительной авиации. 7 декабря 1977 года при производстве полетов в 192 иап на аэродроме г. Клин Московской обл. при заходе на посадку в условиях ниже минимума погоды разбились три истребителя Су-15тм, погибло три летчика: главный штурман авиации ПВО генерал-майор Кадышев, зам. командира полка летчик-снайпер полковник Фомин, командир звена летчик первого класса майор Тищенко. Трагедия разыгралась в течение 9 мин. За 9 минут оборвалась жизнь трех человек, разбилось три самолета, семьи остались без отцов.
Мы помним их ...

Привожу воспоминания очевидцев:

Воспоминания летчика-инспектора полковника Беликова:
КАДЫШЕВ
'6 декабря 1977 года в самом конце рабочего дня генерал-майор авиации, главный штурман авиации ПВО Кадышев принимал у меня зачет по знанию нового Наставления по штурманской службе. Мои ответы не очень его устраивали, но он сказал: "Ладно, завтра полетаем, а потом еще поговорим". На следующий день рано утром выехали из Зари на его служебной машине в Москву на Ленинградский вокзал, чтобы до Клина добираться на электричке. Попутно ехала жена генерала, его заместитель Вася Пилюгин (тоже на полеты) и я. В электричке Кадышев подремывал и вдруг, встрепенувшись, сказал: "А знаешь, Юрка, у твоего метода есть один большой недостаток. При стандартном заходе я вышел под облака - и мне уже легче, а ты должен корячиться по приборам до самого дальнего привода!" Метод был, конечно, не мой, его предложили в ЛИИ МАП для самолетов, не оборудованных радиотехническими системами ближней навигации и захода на посадку (дальность - по радиолокатору системы РСП, высота - по самолетному высотомеру, глиссада без площадки на безопасной высоте), но меня удивило отношение к приборному полету. Я сказал об этом, но он засмеялся и ответил: "А все-таки, когда огоньки увидел - лучше!" Впрочем, к предстоящим полетам это отношения не имело: Су-15ТМ мог в автоматическом режиме идти почти до самой полосы (до высоты 40 метров). Кадышев потащил меня на метеостанцию, заслушал синоптика, проанализировал погоду. "Все! Теперь ни одна каналья не упрекнет нас, что мы не выполнили положенные действия. Поехали в гостиницу!". Дневной вылет прошел при минимуме погоды. Оставалась надежда, что будут и два ночных вылета при минимуме - класс подтвержден, а в Москве нас будет ждать машина Кадышева: до Зари без проблем. Вылетаем ночью. На высоте 350-400 метров - жиденькие кружева облаков. Облачность явно разрывает. Додержалась бы до второго полета. Выполнен перехват, иду на приводную станцию. Замечаю, что дальномер РСБН работает неправильно. Передал руководителю полетов. "Сейчас посмотрим" - и через минуту: "У нас все работает, смотрите на борту!". Это значит - смотреть на земле. Дальномеру я уже не верю. "Вам заход половинной высотой!". - "Выполняю". Приятно, что меня держат за своего: кустарный заход по усеченной схеме для хорошо подготовленных летчиков. Да, дальномер у меня не работает. Иду к безопасной высоте. Дальнего привода все нет. "Ваше удаление 6". Замечаю, что я провалился до высоты 150 метров. Но пока - в облаках! Сообщаю по радио: "150, в облаках". Кажется, меня забили другим выходом в эфир. Потом при расследовании мой выход в эфир не обнаружили. Внизу проплыл огонь на земле, но и он закрыт каким-то снежным зарядом. Все! Хватит! Надо переходить к заходу по посадочной радиомаячной группе. Увеличиваю обороты и пытаюсь уйти вверх к нормальной глиссаде, но какая-то неведомая сила тянет меня к земле. Понимаю, что это психологическое явление, и делаю то, что требует разум. Почти физически ощущаю крыши деревенских домов, над которыми проходит посадочный курс. Чувствую, что полет может закончиться неблагополучно. О чем может думать человек в такой критической ситуации? Трудно поверить, но мне стыдно, что в моем сейфе лежит проект приказа о допуске меня к вот таким полетам, в вот таких сложных условиях. Откроют и увидят... Звонит дальний привод. Планки положения собраны. Куда-то вбок проскакивает огонь "Бегущий олень". Чуть доворот. Оказывается, я вышел точно. "Высоковато идете!" Ничего, так и должно быть! Полоса просматривается, как через дно бутылки. Ясно: обледенение! Лед слетает. Машина на колесах. На пробеге даю команду: "Замерьте нижний край над дальним и ближним приводом". (У руководителя полетов на приводах были импульсные оптические высотомеры.) "Понял". Запрашивает на взлетную командир полка Мельников. Первая мысль - запретить ему вылет: погода! Но с другой стороны может потребоваться срочная доразведка погоды для посадки самолетов, может быть, даже на другой аэродром. Обычно в случаях резкого ухудшения погоды летчикам давали возможность 2-3 раза попытаться зайти на посадку, а потом принимали решение на уход на запасный аэродром или на катапультирование. Мельников взлетел на спарке МиГ-23уб. Его уровень подготовки, сам самолет и наличие второго летчика на борту обеспечивали достаточную безопасность полета (по крайней мере, до высоты принятия решения). Потом меня упрекали, что я не информировал руководителя полетов об ухудшении метеоусловий. Месяца два спустя мы встретились с ним, уже уволенным в запас, в ЛИИ, где ему помогли устроиться на работу. Я напомнил ему о своей команде замерить нижний край облаков на приводах и спросил, замерил ли он. "А что там было замерять? Сначала из облаков появились Ваши ноги, а потом и весь самолет, и все запасные аэродромы закрыты!" Тем временем заходивший вслед за мной Су-15ТМ вывалился из облаков с большим креном и, довернувшись над самой землей, помчался по бетону полосы. Зарулив на центральную заправочную, я не спешил выключать радио и слушал, что происходит в воздухе. "Ну, что, наверное, эти сядут и будем закрывать полеты?" - сказал техник, указывая на заводскую трубу, верхние огни которой были закрыты облаками. "Если сядут!", - буркнул я в ответ. Потом и этот ответ мне припомнили: значит, знал, что погибнут? Ну, почему - погибнут? Есть уход на второй круг, есть катапульты! Отключившись от радиостанции своего самолета, я поспешил на инженерный пункт управления. Ступени. Ручка двери. На горизонте полыхнул взрыв! Кто? Вхожу на ИПУ. "Кто заходил на посадку?" - "Сто двадцатый". Все! Кадышева нет. Беру микрофон громкоговорящей связи: "Угоняйте всех на запасные! Сколько можно держать?". Почему "держать"? Что "держать"? Язык мелет первое попавшееся. "Молчите все!" - отвечает по громкой руководитель полетов. В самом деле: теперь советчиков, решительных, хотя и не знающих обстановки, хоть отбавляй. Выхожу на улицу. Навстречу бегут наши инспекторы: "Видел? Уже второй упал!" Иду в комнату летчиков. Громкая связь. Задаю вопрос: "КП! Сколько самолетов в воздухе?" - "Сейчас, товарищ полковник, минутку". Значит, узнали по голосу. Ситуация буксует. Надо разрубать этот гордиев узел. Объявляю по громкоговорящей: "На аэродроме Клин всем посадку запрещаю!" Да. Решительно, но беспомощно. А с воздуха Мельников требует у руководителя полетов: "Брось транспортником заниматься, сажай основных!" Выходим на улицу. Прожектора горят. Тихонько садится Ан-26. Над нашими головами на малой высоте в облаках с небольшим правым разворотом проносится Су-15ТМ. Похоже, что уходит в зону для катапультирования. Звук удаляется. И вдруг в половину неба совершенно безмолвно возникает взрыв, и в эти клубящиеся огненные облака уходит и обрывается звук летящего самолета. Между первым и третьим взрывом прошло 8 минут и 8 секунд. Носовая часть самолета Кадышева после первого из этих трех взрывов пролетела еще 1300 метров и врезалась в окно кухни на первом этаже двухэтажного кирпичного дома. На кухне женщина готовила ужин. Чтобы лучше рассмотреть, что это там полыхнуло (первый взрыв), женщина бросилась в соседнюю комнату. Это спасло ей жизнь. В доме никто не пострадал. Пожар потом потушили. А Фомин и Тищенко тем временем продолжали заход на посадку.
ФОМИН
Фомин был заместителем командира полка. Как летчику-снайперу ему только что присвоили звание полковника. Он пришел на полеты в папахе, все его поздравляли. Он был высоким, сухощавым, кряжистым мужичищем, вежливым и почтительным к начальству. Его налет на истребителях превышал 4000 часов. Я сам видел, как он однажды садился на МиГ-23 в очень сложных метеорологических условиях. Был опытным руководителем полетов. Его Су-15ТМ чиркнул землю перед дальней приводной радиостанцией и взорвался. Это произошло минуты через три после падения Кадышева. Обломками снесло антенну ДПРС и убило пожилого мужчину. Ветеран благополучно прошел всю войну, а вот пройти в ту ночь по дороге до своего дома ему было не суждено.
ТИЩЕНКО
Майор Тищенко, летчик 1-го класса, летал уверенно, систематически, выполнял полет на своем аэродроме Клин. Конечно, его положение было осложнено тем, что уже была сбита антенна ДПРС, но тут настораживает одно: для всех погибших в ту ночь автоматический радиокомпас был основным инструментом захода на посадку. Тищенко проскочил начало аэродрома, немного уклонился вправо и в это время вышел из облаков. Вместо ожидаемой полосы он увидел несущиеся на него огни жилого городка и рванул ручку управления на себя. До земли оставалось всего 60 метров, а самолет в посадочной конфигурации и на малой скорости. Нельзя не учитывать и огромного нервно-психического напряжения, в котором находились все на земле и в воздухе в течение этих роковых восьми минут: в мирное время люди к смертям непривычны. Расследование обстоятельств и причин этой тройной катастрофы началось в ту же ночь. Из Днепропетровска на Ту-124 срочно прилетел командующий авиацией ПВО генерал-лейтенант авиации Москвителев. С ним мы проехали по местам падения самолетов, и я подробно доложил ему обстоятельства. Из Москвы приехал главнокомандующий войсками ПВО Маршал Советского Союза Батицкий со своим заместителем маршалом авиации Колдуновым и начальником политуправления войск ПВО генерал-полковником Бобылевым. Они последовательно опрашивали всех, кто имел какую-то причастность к происшествиям. Мои ответы их удовлетворили. Прослушали магнитофонную запись моей команды замерить нижний край облаков. "Что-то голос слабый", - пророкотал Батицкий. "Да он и сам напугался, в таких условиях заходил", - прокомментировал Колдунов. Я возражать не стал. Меня выпустили из когтей. В ту же ночь я опросил всех солдат и офицеров, которые работали на посадочных системах. По их ответам об удалении и высоте заходивших на посадку вырисовывалась картина, что все начинали снижение ближе, чем положено по расчетам и снижались со все увеличивающейся вертикальной скоростью. К выходу из облаков вертикальная скорость доходила до 20 м/с. По записям бортовых самописцев у всех погибших за 3 секунды до удара ручка управления самолетом взята полностью "на себя". Нижний край облаков был 70-60 метров. Куда же так торопились снижаться эти опытные летчики? Через 6 дней Москвителев приказал мне провести проверочные полеты в Клину по заходам на посадку. Подполковник Анищенко выполнил на Су-15ТМ пять заходов в автоматическом режиме. Во всех пяти заходах его Су-15ТМ выходил на полосу с отклонением от оси не более пяти метров. Мой Су-15ТМ также исправно реализовывал все режимы, которые я ему заказывал. В последнем заходе я дал команду отключить дальномер и стал заходить так, как обычно заходили в Клину: по АРК с контролем по дальномеру. На расчетном (в точке начала разворота на посадочный курс) дальномер показал удаление в полтора раза больше фактического. Я начал имитировать доверие дальномеру. На высоте 1000 метров я оказался на удалении 14 км (вместо 25 км по расчету). Пришлось увеличивать вертикальную скорость снижения. На высоте 600 метров дальномер показывал, что я подхожу к дальнему приводу. Я не успевал снижаться за показаниями дальномера. При фактическом удалении 6 км дальномер показал 0. Погода была ясная, светило солнце, получалось, что я смело шел в ту точку, в которую упали Кадышев и Фомин. Вертикальная скорость была 20 метров в секунду. Напуганный произошедшими катастрофами персонал радиолокационной системы посадки перешел на крик: "Уменьшить вертикальную! Запрещаю снижение! Выводи! Выводи!!" На подведении итогов расследования я напомнил о том, что в ночь катастроф был отказ дальномера. Генерал-полковник авиации Пстыго (впоследствии маршал авиации) стал ярко красным от гнева: "Вы пытаетесь увести расследование от истинных причин катастрофы!" Конечно, у катастроф не бывает одной причины. Например, однажды я сам слышал такие предполетные указания в Клину: "Погодные условия сегодня жесткие, поэтому никаких "директорных" и "автоматов" - только по АРК!" И экипажи надо было информировать о фактической погоде (хотя некоторые считали, что тут важно не напугать летчика преждевременно), и глиссады снижения контролировать более жестко. И без тренированности никуда не денешься: хотя у меня и был перерыв в полтора года в полетах ночью при минимуме погоды, но сработали те 200 заходов под шторкой, которые я выполнил на испытаниях по теме "Заход-73". Наконец похоронили участников, наказали виновников, и все ушло в историю. Остались только шрамы на совести...'

Воспоминания летчика полка Резниченко:
'На счет гибели генерала Кадышева - это произошло 7.12.77г. в 17.38 на Су-15ТМ при заходе на посадку попал в снежный заряд (видимость была менее 10м) и не поверив приборам и указаниям руководителя ближней зоны, начал производить посадку на освещённую улицу посёлка. Ошибку заметил поздно. Следом за ним заходил на посадку полковник Фомин. Из-за обмерзания ПВД (предположение обогрев не справился), самолет врезался в антенны дальнего привода. Третьим был мой командир звена майор Тищенко Владимир. Заходя только по одному ближнему приводу, промахнулся по полосе и при мин. остатке топлива ушел в зону катапультирования, но на высоте 30-40м обрезало оба движка, как потом выяснили, двигатели обледенели до второй ступени. Все три летчика погибли, пытаясь спасти машины, за 10 минут. Это все, что мне известно. С уважением, бывший военный летчик Резниченко Юрий.'

Выше приведенные воспоминания опубликованы в интернете, правда адреса не помню.
опубликовано: 07.12.2007 00:05 "

https://www.forumavia.ru/t/115212/1/

----------


## PPV

Только это был не 192 иап, а 592 уиап

----------


## OKA

> Только это был не 192 иап, а 592 уиап


Ещё :

"Клин-5.. На МАКСе я с радостью встретил старого друга – истребителя-перехватчика  СУ-15ТМ. Поговорили. Эти красивые самолеты (хотя многие клинчане говорили, что ЯК-28 в полете намного красивее)  в 70-е годы ревели форсажами в клинском небе, когда у нас жил, работал и служил истребительный авиационный полк (в/ч 18366), который по первым цифрам называли «восемнадцатым полком» по аналогии с «сорок пятым» - транспортным."

Корреспондент Клинского информагентства делится впечатлениями о поездке на МАКС

----------


## Avia M

Камрань. Минуло 22 года...

https://vk.com/video8032489_166676162

----------


## OKA

"Антон Самолётов 15 дек 2017 в 21:33

На этой недели умер последний авиатор Республиканских ВВС Испании,в Мексике."

https://vk.com/military_aircraft?z=p...5111774_476179



Manuel López González (Madrid, 1916 - Ciutat de Mèxic, 2017)

"Volem expressar el nostre condol per la mort de Manuel López González (Madrid, 1916 - Ciutat de Mèxic, 2017) pilot de Xatos en la Guerra Civil espanyola.
Que la terra et sigui lleu."

  

https://es-la.facebook.com/adar.barcelona/

...

----------


## Sveto

Марина Попович  в журнале «Фронт» (военный журнал СФРЮ)

----------


## OKA

"Ушел из жизни первый командир сверхзвукового самолета Ту-144 Борис Кузнецов. Об этом iz.ru в воскресенье, 24 декабря, сообщил сын пилота Игорь Кузнецов. Летчик скончался в одном из подмосковных санаториев 22 декабря.  

Борис Кузнецов был командиром первого коммерческого рейса советского сверхзвукового пассажирского лайнера Ту-144, который состоялся 40 лет назад: 1 ноября 1977 года из Москвы (Домодедово) в Алма-Ату.

«В этих полетах возили по 8 т разного оборудования на борту. Скорости на испытаниях доходили до 2,3 Маха, высота — до 23 тыс. м — там военные-то мало еще летали. На такой высоте разреженность воздуха большая — самолет вяло рулей слушается. И вот мы с обычной техники на такие высоты и скорости!!! Кураж был, конечно, что говорить», — рассказывал Кузнецов в интервью корпоративной газете авиакомпании S7 Airlines.

Расстояние в 3,2 тыс. км от Москвы до Алма-Аты сверхзвуковой Ту-144 преодолевал в два раза быстрее, чем обычный реактивный самолет. Цена билета была — 80 рублей, на 22 рубля дороже, чем на стандартный рейс.

«Снижение начиналось где-то за 400 км, на обычном самолете иней может появиться на обшивке, а тут в кабине возле лица — как будто горячий утюг стоит, обжечься можно. Жар накапливался на эшелоне. На снижении скорость теряется, и на земле уже холодненький самолет. На посадке парашюты всегда выпускали, как на Ту-104», — рассказывал Кузнецов.

Эксплуатация Ту-144 в Советском Союзе прекратилась в середине 1978 года после катастрофы этого типа самолета в Подмосковье. В общей сложности эти лайнеры перевезли 3284 пассажира, совершив 55 пассажирских рейсов."

https://iz.ru/687418/2017-12-24/umer...lainera-tu-144

Cудьба пилота : от Ту-4 до Ту-144 (из интервью) 

https://avro-live.livejournal.com/103875.html




https://biography.wikireading.ru/178665

----------


## OKA

...

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=OKA;159319]"Президент подписал Указ «О присвоении звания Героя Российской Федерации майору Филипову Р.Н.».

Уходи в облака…

...

----------


## OKA

...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ



----------


## Avia M

Летчик-испытатель, Герой Советского Союза Юрий Курлин скончался 27 февраля на 89-м году жизни. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Государственного предприятия "Антонов" на своей странице в соцсети Facebook.
«Юрий Курлин участвовал в создании и испытаниях всемирно известных самолетов семейства "Ан": Ан-2, Ан-8, Ан-10, Ан-12, Ан-14, Ан-24, Ан-26, Ан-28, Ан-30 Ан-32, Ан-72, Ан-74, Ан-22, Ан-124, Ан-225. Он внес весомый вклад в исследование этих машин, во внедрении их в эксплуатацию. Юрий Владимирович был настоящим профессионалом своего дела, умел анализировать и принимать смелые решения, которые становились ключевыми в решении дальнейшей судьбы крылатых машин. Установил четыре мировых авиационных рекорда на Ан-32", - говорится в сообщении ГП «Антонов».

https://www.aex.ru/news/2018/2/28/181787/

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 19 марта. /ТАСС/. Заслуженный летчик- испытатель, Герой Советского Союза Георгий Мосолов скончался в Москве на 92-м году жизни, сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе РСК "МиГ".
"От нас ушла легенда реактивной авиации, заслуженный летчик-испытатель, внесший огромный вклад в развитие отечественной авиации. Мы скорбим об этой утрате", - заявил генеральный директор корпорации Илья Тарасенко.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Скончался советский летчик-испытатель Георгий Мосолов - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"27 марта 1968 года Юрий Алексеевич ГАГАРИН, первый человек Земли, побывавший в космосе, погиб в авиационной катастрофе, выполняя учебный полёт на самолёте МиГ-15УТИ вместе с лётчиком-инструктором Владимиром Сергеевичем СЕРЁГИНЫМ, вблизи деревни Новосёлово Киржачского района Владимирской области.


https://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic1345540.html

Это был учебно-тренировочный полёт. Самолёты МиГ-15УТИ, на одном из которых летели ГАГАРИН с СЕРЁГИНЫМ (их называли "спарка"), изготавливались в Чехословакии.

В тот день утро на подмосковном военном аэродроме Чкаловский начиналось как обычно. Первым ушел в небо разведчик погоды. Юрий ГАГАРИН занял место в передней кабине «спарки» с бортовым номером "18". Инструктор, полковник Владимир Сергеевич СЕРЁГИН - в задней. Позывной - "625". Радиообмен с руководителем полетов, судя по сохранившимся записям, был четким и кратким.

Взлёт был осуществлен в 10:19. В 10:22 Юрий ГАГАРИН по указанию руководителя полетов перешел на третий канал связи. Задание на полет было простым - упражнение №2 Курса боевой подготовки истребительной авиации (КБП ИА-67), то есть одно из самых начальных упражнений курса: пилотаж в зоне с выполнением виражей, витков малой спирали, пикирований, боевых разворотов, бочек, полета на эволютивной скорости (минимальной скорости горизонтального полета).

Вскоре последовал доклад ГАГАРИНА: «625-й задание в зоне двадцать закончил, прошу разрешения на разворот на курс 320». «625-й, разрешаю», - ответил руководитель. «Понял, выполняю», - сказал ГАГАРИН. После этих слов в 10:30 радиообмен прекратился, ни на какие запросы 625-й больше не отвечал.

Когда стало ясно, что горючего на самолете ГАГАРИНА и СЕРЁГИНА остается все меньше и вернуться им будет проблематично, тревога охватила всех. Из Центра подготовки космонавтов вызвали Николая КАМАНИНА. Последовала команда срочно готовить и поднять в воздух два транспортных Ил-14. Потом - четыре вертолета Ми-4. И вот в 14:50 командир одного из вертолетов доложил: «Южнее поселка Новоселово, в лесу видна большая воронка, дым и пожар».

КАМАНИН с собравшимися на аэродроме генералами немедленно вылетели на место падения. На полях и в лесу лежал еще не тронутый оттепелью глубокий снег, лишь кое-где просматривались небольшие проталины - обстановка для поиска белых куполов парашютов была очень сложной. Поисковый вертолет сел на опушке леса метрах в 800 от места падения самолета. Глубина снега была более метра, идти к месту падения было очень трудно. Самолет упал в густом лесу, скорость в момент удара о землю, как впоследствии выяснилось, была 700-800 километров в час. Двигатель и передняя кабина ушли в землю на 6-7 метров. Крылья, хвостовое оперение, баки и кабины разрушились на мельчайшие части, которые были разбросаны в полосе 200 на 100 метров.

Осмотр места падения привел к выводу: космонавт погиб вместе со своим инструктором. Обнаруженные фрагменты тел и одежды пилотов доставили в Москву, где уже к вечеру кремировали - две урны с прахом были выставлены для прощания в Краснознаменном зале Центрального дома Советской армии.

В тот же день для выяснения обстоятельств авиакатастрофы была создана Правительственная комиссия, которую возглавил Дмитрий Федорович Устинов, занимавший должность секретаря ЦК КПСС.

Прежде всего были определены обстоятельства катастрофы. Первое - самолет перед ударом о землю был целым. Второе - двигатель самолета работал в момент удара на оборотах, достаточных для горизонтального полета. Третье - летчики не пытались катапультироваться. Четвертое - летчики были в рабочем состоянии.

Пятое - судя по двум кабинным часам и наручным часам пилотов, катастрофа произошла в 10:31, то есть через 50 секунд после последнего радиообмена. Дополнительно было подтверждено, что Юрий ГАГАРИН и Владимир СЕРЕГИН находились в самолете абсолютно трезвыми.

Намного сложнее оказалось установить состояние МиГа, его двигателя и оборудования во время самого полета. Тем не менее, научные методы расследования в авиации уже тогда достигли высокого уровня, и было доказано, что все системы функционировали в пределах нормы до разрушительного удара о землю. Не менее строго изучалась возможность столкновения с птицами, другим самолетом, шаром-зондом, запускаемым для получения данных о состоянии атмосферы. Версии о столкновении были отвергнуты.

В марте 1987 года профессор Сергей Михайлович БЕЛОЦЕРКОВСКИЙ и летчик-космонавт Алексей Архипович ЛЕОНОВ, участвовавшие в расследовании, выступили со своей версией авиакатастрофы, унесшей жизнь Юрия Алексеевича ГАГАРИНА.

Они сообщили, что группа специалистов по динамике полетов Военно-воздушной инженерной академии имени Николая ЖУКОВСКОГО произвела ряд расчетов, дублируя их в двух организациях. С помощью моделирования удалось восстановить наиболее вероятный ход событий.

Получив разрешение от руководителя полетов на возвращение, ГАГАРИН должен был сделать разворот с курса 70 на курс 320 со снижением. При этом полет проходил между двумя слоями облачности при отсутствии видимости естественного горизонта. Далее случилось нечто неожиданное, и самолет оказался на закритическом режиме в положении отвесного пикирования.

Как оказалось, возможны несколько причин.

Первая причина - при подходе к верхней границе нижнего слоя облачности, который был весьма «рваным», с «языками» облаков, пилоты могли принять такой «язык» за препятствие. Нельзя исключить, что там действительно возникло какое-то препятствие - например, стая птиц. Резкое сближение могло привести к маневру и сваливанию машины.

Вторая причина - попадание в след пролетевшего самолета. С конца крыла у каждого летательного аппарата сбегают так называемые «концевые» вихри. Авиаторы хорошо знают, что при полете строем или при дозаправке в воздухе нельзя попадать в сферу их действия -иначе возникает столь мощное воздействие закрученного потока, что справиться с ним трудно: самолет уходит в резкий крен и сваливание.

Третья причина - восходящий вертикальный поток воздуха, который мог изменить характер обтекания МиГа при горизонтальном полете.

Вполне могло иметь место сочетание двух или всех трех перечисленных факторов.

Специалисты попытались воссоздать картину, разыгравшуюся на последней минуте полета МиГа-15УТИ. Доложив руководителю о выполнении упражнений в зоне и получив разрешение на возвращение, Юрий ГАГАРИН после нисходящей спирали начал сразу же выполнять разворот. Вблизи верхней границы нижнего слоя облаков самолет испытал одно из вышеназванных воздействий, что привело к сваливанию на крыло.

Оказавшись в сложнейшей ситуации, оба летчика не только не растерялись, но и сделали все возможное для спасения. В течение нескольких секунд Юрий ГАГАРИН и Владимир СЕРЁГИН, сохраняя согласованность действий, боролись за жизнь, выводя самолет из пикирования, хотя и находились под воздействием значительных перегрузок. Им не хватило двух сотен метров высоты - то есть двух секунд полета."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/24820/

----------


## OKA

"19 апреля 2018 года на 77 году скоропостижно ушёл из жизни дважды Герой Советского Союза, лётчик-космонавт СССР, полковник Владимир Афанасьевич Ляхов. Об этом сообщается на сайте Центра подготовки космонавтов (ЦПК).

В.А. Ляхов относился к одному из первых поколений советских космонавтов, вписавших немало ярких страниц в славную историю отечественной пилотируемой космонавтики и ЦПК, говорится в сообщении.

Ляхов побывал в космосе трижды, проведя там 333 дня, а общая продолжительность нахождения его в открытом космическом пространстве составило 7 часов 8 минут.

Его первый полет в космос с Валерием Рюминым продолжался с 25 февраля по 19 августа 1979 года. Ляхов был командиром корабля "Союз-32" и третьей основной экспедиции на орбитальную станцию "Салют-6".

Вторую командировку в космос, продолжавшуюся с 27 июня по 23 ноября 1983 года, Ляхов провел вместе с Александром Александровым. Во время этого полета он был командиром корабля "Союз Т-9" и второй основной экспедиции на станцию "Салют-7". Экипаж дважды выходил в открытый космос для установки двух дополнительных секций солнечных батарей на центральной панели станции. (Справка ТАСС).

Третий и последний космический полет Ляхова проходил с 29 августа по 7 сентября 1988 года. Он являлся командиром корабля "Союз ТМ-6", на борту которого также находились Валерий Поляков и афганский космонавт Абдул Моманд.

Ляхов и Моманд проработали на станции "Мир" семь суток по советско-афганской программе в рамках четвертой экспедиции посещения. При возвращении на Землю с афганским космонавтом (Поляков остался на станции) на корабле "Союз ТМ-5" произошла нештатная ситуация. Из-за сбоя системы автоматической ориентации корабля экипажу пришлось пробыть на орбите более суток в автономном полете (запас кислорода был рассчитан на двое суток). Космонавты благополучно приземлились после того, как Ляхов вручную настроил аппаратуру спускаемого аппарата корабля на сход с орбиты.

"Владимиру Афанасьевичу было доверено выполнить длительные космические полёты основных экспедиций на орбитальные станции "Салют-6, -7". Он блестяще справился с задачей участия в осуществлении советско-афганского космического полёта", — говорится в некрологе."

https://glav.su/blog/25665/1301759/

----------


## OKA

"Командир интернациональной бригады "Пятнашка" Олег Мамиев (позывной "Мамай") погиб при обороне провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР). Об этом в пятницу на брифинге в Донецке сообщил представитель оперативного командования республики Эдуард Басурин.

"К сожалению, при защите ДНР погиб командир батальона "Пятнашка" Олег Мамиев с позывным "Мамай", - приводит его слова Донецкое агентство новостей.

По словам Басурина, за минувшие сутки погиб еще один ополченец ДНР и один получил ранение.

Мамиев принимал участие в боевых действиях в Южной Осетии. Приехал в Донбасс вскоре после государственного переворота в Киеве (февраль 2014 года - прим. ТАСС), участвовал во многих боевых операциях, воевал в подразделении "Восток". Перейдя в бригаду "Пятнашка", которая находится в зоне одной из горячих точек - на окраине Донецка, вскоре ее возглавил. При жизни "Мамай" был награжден высшими наградами ДНР."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В ДНР сообщили о гибели командира бригады «Пятнашка» Олега Мамиева - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> "К сожалению, при защите ДНР погиб командир батальона "Пятнашка" Олег Мамиев с позывным "Мамай"


МОСКВА, 19 мая — РИА Новости. Заместитель командира разведывательно-штурмового батальона спецназа армии ДНР, писатель Захар Прилепин поблагодарил депутата Рады и бывшего лидера "Правого сектора"* Дмитрия Яроша за информацию об украинских силовиках, убивших командира бригады "Пятнашка" Олега Мамиева (позывной — Мамай).

Ранее Ярош заявил, что в убийстве Мамиева участвовали "комбат Черный, ротный Рембо и друг Кипиш" (правописание автора сохранено. — Прим. ред.). 

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180519/1520918274.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательное видео :

----------


## Avia M

"Сегодня после тяжелой болезни скончался один из создателей Ан-124 "Руслан" и Ан-225 "Мрия" главный конструктор Виктор Ильич Толмачев"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Умер создатель самолетов Ан-124 «Руслан» и Ан-225 «Мрия» Виктор Толмачев - Общество - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

«Ушел из жизни Герой России, легендарный летчик-истребитель, выдающийся человек с уникальной судьбой и твердым характером. В годы Великой Отечественной войны Иван Антонович героически отстаивал родное небо. Его мужество и отвага стали примером для многих защитников Родины. Светлая память об Иване Антоновиче навсегда сохранится в наших сердцах»
В июле 1943 года был тяжело ранен, потерял левую руку. После выздоровления добился разрешения летать без одной руки. Прошел Великую Отечественную войну, награжден тремя орденами Боевого Красного Знамени, Отечественной войны, медалями «За отвагу», «За оборону Москвы», «За взятие Кенигсберга», «За Победу над Германией» и др.

https://tularegion.ru/presscenter/pr...MENT_ID=132604

----------


## Йиржи

Вечная память Летчику!

----------


## OKA

" 28 августа 2018 года на 78-м году жизни скончалась подполковник ВВС в отставке, космонавт 1-го отряда ЦПК ВВС Кузнецова Татьяна Дмитриевна.



Татьяна Дмитриевна родилась 14 июля 1941 года в Москве.

В феврале 1962 года Т. Д. Кузнецова прошла стационарное медицинское обследование в ЦВНИАГе в составе первой группы из 9 человек. На состоявшемся 3 марта заседании комиссии по отбору космонавток была рекомендована в космонавты-слушатели. 12 марта 1962 года зачислена на должность космонавта-слушателя 2-го отряда ЦПК ВВС.

10 марта 1962 года в связи с зачислением в отряд космонавтов ЦПК Татьяна Дмитриевна Кузнецова призвана на службу в Советскую Армию.

С 12 марта 1962 по ноябрь 1962 года проходила общескосмическую подготовку и после сдачи госэкзаменов 23 января 1963 года была переведена на должность космонавта 1-го отряда.

С мая 1965 года по май 1966 года Т. Д. Кузнецова проходила подготовку в качестве второго пилота (выходящего) второго экипажа для полёта на КК «Восход» длительностью 15-20 суток с выходом в открытый космос. Полёт был отменён по причине закрытия программы «Восход». В связи с расформированием женской группы космонавтов Татьяна Дмитриевна была отчислена из отряда 1 октября 1969 года приказом Главкома ВВС.

С марта 1979 года по 1991 год Т. Д. Кузнецова работала на разных должностях в 3 управлении Центра подготовки космонавтов.

Татьяна Дмитриевна подполковник в отставке. 6 апреля 1991 года была уволена в запас по возрасту.

Т. Д. Кузнецова инструктор парашютно-десантной подготовки ВВС. В 1961 году стала абсолютной чемпионкой города Москвы по парашютному спорту. Мастер спорта СССР по парашютному спорту. К моменту зачисления в отряд космонавтов имела более 250 парашютных прыжков.

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос», руководство Центра подготовки космонавтов, лётчики-космонавты СССР и РФ, жители Звездного городка, Совет ветеранов общественной организации «Ветераны Звездного городка» выражают глубокие соболезнования родным и близким Татьяны Дмитриевны. Светлая память о ней навсегда останется в сердцах друзей и товарищей по службе. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25443/

----------


## OKA

" МОСКВА, 22 ноября. /ТАСС/. . Начальник Главного разведывательного управления (ГРУ) Генштаба ВС РФ Игорь Коробов умер в возрасте 62 лет после тяжёлой болезни. Об этом сообщило Министерство обороны РФ.

"Руководство Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации и Главного разведывательного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации с глубоким прискорбием извещают, что 21 ноября 2018 года на 63-м году жизни после тяжёлой и продолжительной болезни скончался начальник Главного разведывательного управления Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации - заместитель начальника Генерального штаба Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации генерал-полковник Коробов Игорь Валентинович", - сообщили в четверг в Минобороны России.

В ведомстве выразили соболезнования родным и близким Коробова, подчеркнув, что его деятельность на посту главы военной разведки была отмечена госнаградами, а также высшей степенью отличия - званием Героя России. 

Коробов родился в Вязьме 3 августа 1956 года. Он нес службу в Вооружённых силах с 1973 года. По окончании с отличием лётного отделения Ставропольского высшего военного авиационного училища лётчиков и штурманов ПВО имени маршала авиации Судеца Коробов проходил службу в истребительном авиационном полку. В 1985 году после окончания Военной академии Советской Армии он служил в организационных структурах ГРУ Генштаба Вооруженных Сил РФ.

Окончив Военную академию Генштаба Коробов продолжил службу в центральном органе военной разведки РФ. В январе 2016 года указом президента России военный был назначен начальником Главного разведывательного управления Генштаба ВС РФ - замначальника Генштаба ВС РФ. "

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5820117

----------


## OKA

https://anhar.livejournal.com/3176434.html

----------


## PECHKIN



----------


## OKA

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4743334.html

----------


## OKA

Чёрный январь 2019 ...

https://forums.balancer.ru/community...-balancer.html

" ..Только что звонила Саида...
Ромы больше с нами нет... "

" Сегодня, после тяжёлого инсульта, в больнице скончался основатель форума "Авиабазы" (wrk.ru/forums/) Роман Каршиев (Balancer, KRoN). "

Искренние соболезнования семье и друзьям... 


Роман Нуритдинович Каршиев
 ... 

Cветлая память ! ...

Земля пухом...

----------


## OKA

" 27 марта 2019 года на 85 году ушел из жизни летчик-космонавт, дважды Герой Советского Союза, полковник Валерий Фёдорович Быковский.



В. Ф. Быковский относился к первому поколению советских космонавтов, вписавших немало ярких страниц в славную историю отечественной пилотируемой космонавтики.

Валерий Фёдорович Быковский родился 2 августа 1934 года, в городе Павловский Посад Московской области.

Первые шаги ввысь им были сделаны в школе московского аэроклуба ДОСААФ. В 1953 году В. Ф. Быковский окончил 6-ю военную авиационную школу первоначального обучения лётчиков (ВАШПОЛ) в г. Каменка Пензенской области, в 1955 году — Качинское военное авиационное училище лётчиков имени А. Ф. Мясникова, в 1968 году — Военно-воздушную инженерную академию им. профессора Н. Е. Жуковского.

В 1960 году В. Ф. Быковский вошёл в состав отряда космонавтов первого набора ВВС.

Первый свой полёт Валерий Фёдорович совершил командиром корабля «Восток-5» с 14 по 19 июня 1963 года (4 суток 23 часа 6 минут). Полёт проходил совместно с полётом корабля «Восток-6», пилотируемого Валентиной Терешковой. За мужество и героизм, проявленные при выполнении этого полёта, пятому космонавту страны было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.

Вторую Золотую Звезду Героя Советского Союза В. Ф. Быковский получил за свой следующий космический полет, который он выполнил с 15 по 23 сентября 1976 года (7 суток 21 час 52 минуты) в качестве командира корабля «Союз-22» совместно с бортинженером Владимиром Аксеновым.

В третий раз Валерий Быковский полетел в космос командиром корабля «Союз-31» и советско-немецкого экипажа (26 августа — 3 сентября 1978 года). Продолжительность полёта — 7 суток 20 часов 49 минут.

Суммарное время пребывания Валерия Быковского в космосе составило 20 суток 17 часов 47 минут.

Далее проходил службу в различных подразделениях Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю. А. Гагарина.

В 1988 году В. Ф. Быковский уволен из рядов Вооруженных Сил СССР в запас по возрасту.

Всю свою жизнь Валерий Фёдорович посвятил делу отечественной пилотируемой космонавтики и авиации, передавая свой богатый опыт молодому поколению.


Руководство Центра подготовки космонавтов, летчики-космонавты СССР и России, весь коллектив ЦПК соболезнуют родным и близким Валерия Федоровича.

Прощание с Валерием Федоровичем Быковским состоится 29 марта в 12 ч. в Доме космонавтов Звездного городка."

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26239/


...

----------


## OKA

" Умер Алексей Булдаков. Народный артист России, 68 лет. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба фестиваля "Амурская осень". "

...

----------


## Fencer

> " Умер Алексей Булдаков. Народный артист России, 68 лет. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба фестиваля "Амурская осень". "


Очень печально...

----------


## Avia M

К большому сожалению, сегодня умер знаменитый авиаконструктор, создатель таких самолетов, как Ил-76 и Ил-96 Генрих Васильевич Новожилов...

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6387050

----------


## OKA

> Генрих Васильевич Новожилов...
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6387050


" Дважды Герой Социалистического Труда, почетный генеральный конструктор авиационного комплекса имени Ильюшина, создатель легендарного самолета Ил-76 Генрих Новожилов скончался в воскресенье на 94-м году жизни, сообщил РИА Новости источник из окружения Новожилова.
"К сожалению, Генрих Васильевич скончался сегодня около 17 часов в больнице, он был на реабилитации под капельницей", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, похороны планируются на 2-3 мая. "Точной даты пока нет", - сказал источник.
Информацию о смерти Новожилова подтвердил на своей странице в социальной сети бывший гендиректор "Ильюшина" Алексей Рогозин.
Генрих Васильевич Новожилов - советский и российский авиаконструктор, дважды Герой Социалистического труда, доктор технических наук, профессор, академик АН СССР. Создатель проектов тяжелого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-76, пассажирского широкофюзеляжного Ил-96, а также двухмоторного турбовинтового самолета Ил-114. "

https://ria.ru/20190428/1553131009.html

...

----------


## Nazar

Сегодня на 58 году жизни, скончался палубный летчик, Герой России, Виктор Викторович Дубовой... 
Светлая память..

----------


## OKA

Об ушедших...

" Похороны советского и российского авиаконструктора Генриха Новожилова состоятся во вторник на Федеральном военном мемориальном кладбище министерства обороны РФ, сообщили журналистам в пресс-службе компании "Ил".
       "Генрих Васильевич Новожилов будет похоронен на Федеральном военном мемориальном кладбище Министерства обороны РФ", - сказали в пресс-службе.
       "Учитывая значительный вклад Генриха Васильевича в развитие отечественной авиации и его заслуги перед Родиной, церемония погребения будет совершена с почестями, достойными памяти выдающегося авиаконструктора", - отметили в там.
       Церемония прощания с Г.Новожиловым состоится 7 мая по адресу: Московская область, Осташковское шоссе, с2А, Федеральное военное мемориальное кладбище, Поминальный зал №2.
       Начало мемориальной церемонии в 8.00 мск.
       Советский и российский авиаконструктор, бывший главный конструктор "Ильюшина" Г.Новожилов скончался 28 апреля на 94-м году жизни.
       В 1943 году Г.Новожилов поступил в МАИ, а в 1948 пришел на практику в ОКБ Ильюшина, которому и посвятил всю свою жизнь. Молодой авиаинженер принимал участие в создании Ил-14, Ил-46, Ил-40, Ил-54.
       В 1958 С.Ильюшин назначил Г.Новожилова заместителем главного конструктора, он отвечал за испытания первого отечественного турбовинтового дальнемагистрального лайнера Ил-18 и введение самолета в эксплуатацию.
       В 1964 году Г.Новожилов стал главным конструктором - заместителем Сергея Ильюшина, будучи в этой должности, он запустил реактивный Ил-62, а с 1970 года стал генконструктором и руководителем ильюшинской фирмы.
       Под его руководством разрабатывался первый реактивный военно-транспортный Ил-76, первый отечественный широкофюзеляжный Ил-86, дальнемагистральный Ил-96, легкий многоцелевой Ил-103, региональный Ил-114.
       До настоящего времи Г.Новожилов трудился на посту советника генерального директора ПАО "Ил" по науке. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507458&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

Абхазский ответ НАТО




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZxXhr6mpTk
...

----------


## OKA

https://www.rosatom.ru/journalist/ne...atsii-rosatom/

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5195998.html

...

----------


## OKA

" Ветеран Великой Отечественной войны, капитан первого ранга, старейший подводник России Юлий Ксюнин умер в Тамбове на 106-м году жизни. Об этом ТАСС в понедельник сообщил руководитель Музейно-выставочного центра Тамбовской области Игорь Николаев.

"Сегодня рано утром умер Юлий Порфирьевич Ксюнин. Он единственный, пожалуй, в мире доживший до такого почтенного возраста подводник. В России - бесспорно старейший. Мы серьезно занимались поиском его одногодок, не нашли никого. Это фигура очень крупного масштаба, он прожил большую, яркую, тревожную и героическую жизнь", - сказал Николаев.

Ксюнин родился 10 февраля 1914 года в Томске и всю жизнь посвятил служению Родине. Учился в Сибирском механико-машиностроительном институте и Высшем военно-морском инженерном училище в Ленинграде. 

Окончив вуз в звании воентехника первого ранга, Ксюнин отправился на Тихоокеанский флот. В годы Великой Отечественной войны занимался подготовкой водолазов и кадров для подлодок, принимал участие в боевых действиях с Японией, после войны служил в штабе Тихоокеанского флота, возглавлял сначала Приморскую, а затем Красноярскую краевые организации Всесоюзного добровольного общества содействия флоту.

"После демобилизации он переехал в Тамбов, где занимался преподавательской деятельностью, принимал активное участие в воспитании молодежи. В возрасте 85 лет освоил компьютер, в 2006 году опубликована его книга "Записки подводника", - отметил Николаев.

Ксюнин был членом Советского комитета ветеранов войны, восемь лет возглавлял Тамбовскую городскую организацию ветеранов войны. 
Награжден орденами Красного Знамени, Отечественной войны II степени, Красной Звезды, орденом "За заслуги перед Отечеством" II степени, медалью "За боевые заслуги". Военные награды офицера хранятся в фонде Музейно-выставочного центра Тамбовской области."

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/6798642

...

----------


## OKA

" Космонавт Геннадий Михайлович Манаков, совершивший два космических полета, умер на 70-м году жизни. 

Геннадий Манаков родился в 1950 году в Чкаловской (ныне Оренбургская) области. Манаков был военным летчиком, а в 1985 году его отобрали для работы по программе "Буран".

Первый полет в космос он совершил в 1990-м году в качестве командира экипажа "Союз ТМ-10". Тогда он провел на орбите 130 суток. Второй полет состоялся в 1993 году (179 суток) на корабле "Союз ТМ-16".

Всего Манаков совершил три выхода в открытый космос общей продолжительностью 12 часов 43 минуты."

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6933787

...

----------


## OKA

" Ещё один талант ушёл в "мир грёз". Карел Готт, которого во многих странах мира называли «чешским соловьем», скончался в ночь на среду в своем доме в Праге в возрасте 80 лет. В нашей памяти останутся его замечательные песни. "

https://twitter.com/AlyaRose90/statu...77691411308544

Ушла эпоха, уходят люди, символизировавшие её.

Лицо Чехословакии времён Восточного блока...





...

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCLtayButT0

...

----------


## Avia M

Первый в истории человек, совершивший выход в открытый космос, дважды Герой Советского Союза Алексей Леонов умер в Москве на 86-м году жизни. 

https://tass.ru/kosmos/6989673?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Первый в истории человек, совершивший выход в открытый космос, дважды Герой Советского Союза Алексей Леонов умер в Москве на 86-м году жизни. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/kosmos/6989673?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews


"Алексей Архипович скончался 10 октября, прощание с ним пройдет во вторник в 11:00 на Мемориальном кладбище в Мытищах", - сказали в ЦПК.

Леонов - дважды Герой Советского Союза. В марте 1965 года он первым в истории вышел в открытый космос. В июле 1975 года Леонов принял участие в первом в истории совместном космическом полете советского "Союза-19" и американского Apollo со стыковкой кораблей и переходом космонавтов и астронавтов на соседние корабли. "

https://www.interfax.ru/moscow/680032

" Национальное управление США по аэронавтике и исследованию космического пространства (NASA) выразило соболезнования в связи со смертью космонавта Алексея Леонова.
       "Мы опечалены смертью легендарного космонавта Алексея Леонова, который стал первым человеком, побывавшим в открытом космосе 18 марта 1965 года", - сообщается в Twitter NASA.
       "Его путешествие в космический вакуум положило начало истории внекорабельной деятельности, которая сегодня позволяет обслуживать Международную космическую станцию", - подчеркнули в NASA

       Ранее в пятницу NASA объявило о кончине Леонова в ходе прямой трансляции выхода в открытый космос с борта МКС американских астронавтов Эндрю Моргана и Кристины Кук для замены аккумуляторов солнечных панелей станции.

       В ходе трансляции NASA напомнило, что Леонов первым в мире вышел в открытый космос в 1965 году и участвовал в качестве командира экипажа в первой стыковке космических кораблей СССР и США - "Союза-19" и Apollo 18. На орбите состоялась историческая встреча советского и американского экипажей в составе Алексея Леонова, Валерия Кубасова, Вэнса Бранда, Томаса Стаффорда и Дональда Слейтона, отметили в NASA."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...519207&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

о создателе лучших в мире истребителей Михаиле Симонове, которому 19 октября исполнилось бы 90 лет...

https://tass.ru/opinions/7012198

----------


## PPV

https://tass.ru/opinions/7012198

Литовкин - это полный абзац...

----------


## OKA

" Не стало народной любимицы Пугачевой Натальи Яковлевны, солистки Бурановских бабушек. Мои соболезнования родным и близким "

https://twitter.com/brechalov/status...316800/photo/1

----------


## Avia M

7 ноября на 92-м году ушел из жизни заслуженный летчик-испытатель СССР, Герой Советского Союза Александр Михайлович Тюрюмин.
Почти четверть века (с 1962 по 1986 год) Александр Михайлович работал летчиком-испытателем Опытно-конструкторского бюро им. С. В. Ильюшина. В качестве второго пилота поднял в небо и провел испытания второго опытного пассажирского самолета Ил-62, пассажирского самолета Ил-62М, опытного пассажирского самолета Ил-62М с двигателями Д-30 и самолета дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения А-50. В качестве командира экипажа 5 мая 1973 года выполнил первый полет на первом серийном Ил-76 Ташкентского авиационного завода. В 1963–1966 гг. провел испытания противолодочного самолета Ил-38, в 1965–1966 гг. – системы «Полоса» на самолете Ил-18. Участвовал в испытаниях пассажирского лайнера Ил-86.
Установил 43 мировых авиационных рекорда (из них 22 вторым пилотом): в 1975 году – 25 рекордов грузоподъемности и скорости на Ил-76, в 1981 году – 18 рекордов скорости на Ил-86.

7 ноября на 92-м году ушел из жизни заслуженный... | ПАО «Ил»

----------


## Avia M

Технологическому университету в Королеве присвоили имя летчика-космонавта СССР, дважды Героя Советского Союза Алексея Леонова. Памятную табличку открыли по постановлению губернатора Московской области.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба университета.

----------


## Avia M

10 декабря. Солистка шведской группы Roxette Мари Фредрикссон умерла в возрасте 61 года. 
https://tass.ru/kultura/7311301

----------


## OKA

> Новость от 22 февраля :
> 
> " Андре Пейрони
> 
> последнему из оставшихся на Земле французских ветеранов Нормандии Неман сегодня был вручен белорусский орден Почета.
> 
> Андре Пейрони родился 8 мая 1920 г. в г.Альби на юге Франции. В феврале 1939 г. вступил в армию. Обслуживал самолеты в авиашколах в Бордо и Салон-де-Провансе.
> 
> В ноябре 1940 г. ввиду обострения взаимоотношений Франции Виши и Великобритании был переведен в действующие части в Левант. Служил вместе с будущим Героем Советского Союза Жаком Андре.
> ...



Пишут на ВИФе :

" Умер последний ветеран полка Нормандия-Неман
10 декабря ушел из жизни последний ветеран полка Нормандия-Неман Андре Пейрони. В ходе боевых действий на советско-немецком фронте он был авиамехаником самолета Героя Советского Союза Марселя Лефевра. Пейрони был награжден орденом Почетного легиона. Он умер во Франции в возрасте 99 лет."

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2914060.htm

...

----------


## OKA

" Светлая память одному из самых блестящих умов нашего столетия, эталону порядочности и принципиальности, под влиянием которого сформировалось не одно поколение,   -    Владимиру Сергеевичу Бушину (24.01.1924   -   25.12.2019) "

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/5061649.html



https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051622538

...

----------


## Fencer

СМИ сообщили о смерти конструктора бомбардировщика Ту-160 https://rns.online/industry/SMI-soob...60-2019-12-30/

----------


## OKA

" Мир праху защитников Донбасса. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5536922.html

...

----------


## OKA

https://asd.news/articles/dnr/o-pavshem-geroe/

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5587193.html

...

----------


## Nazar

Три года без Михаила Толстых, поет мой товарищ Роман Разум, съемка ( частично ) Гриши Филлипса..

----------


## OKA

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051622687#comments

...

----------


## Avia M

В последний полет улетел Третьяков Владимир Петрович. Соболезнование родным и вечная память...




> 2005, 5 сентября. Девятый гвардейский Виленский ордена Кутузова полк истребительной авиации ПВО отметил свой день рождения.
> Ему исполнилось 65 лет.
> Юбилей истребителей совпал с Днем российской гвардии. Этот полк имеет богатую историю. В его рядах воевали 12 героев советского союза. Самый известный из них – Алексей Маресьев. Уже 4 года полк дислоцируется в Килп-явре. Это название переводится как голубое озера.
> Летчики полка одними из первых в ВВС освоили самолет 4-го поколения – СУ-27. И сейчас он остается главной боевой единицей заполярных ассов. Сегодня основная задача летчиков полка – охранять границы от натовских самолетов.
> Гвардейцами командует *полковник Владимир Третьяков*. В его хозяйстве не только десятки самолетов, но и целый поселок со старым жилфондом, вечно текущими крышами, детским садом, где не хватает мест. Но в этот день все проблемы отошли на второй план.

----------


## OKA

" В Англии похоронили ветерана ВМВ в составе RAF, награжденного советской медалью
Джим Отон (Jim Auton) умер в возрасте 95 лет 18 января 2020 года.

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/news/ww2-4.html

У человека не было семьи. Хоронили за счет Royal Air Forces Association благотворительной организации. Интересно, что проводить ветерана пришли около 300 человек.

Отон сделал 37 вылетов в качестве штурмана, в последней своей миссии был ранен, потерял глаз, после чего был списан. Последний из известных участников сброса грузов для варшавских повстанцев в 1944-м.

Пишут, что он когда-то даже побывал на обеде в Кремле (для ветеранов-союзников?). "

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2919561.htm

...

----------


## Avia M

28 февраля 2020 г. Умер главный конструктор многофункционального истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34 Роллан Мартиросов. 
Он ушел из жизни в возрасте 84 лет.

----------


## Fencer

Умерла вдова Юрия Гагарина https://lenta.ru/news/2020/03/17/gagarina/

----------


## OKA

Лимонов всё...

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/5150528.html




...





> Умерла вдова Юрия Гагарина https://lenta.ru/news/2020/03/17/gagarina/


https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/7...ed-kommentarii
...

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/1240987382196973570

https://www.roscosmos.ru/28219/

Люди Советской Эпохи ...

----------


## Avia M

Советский летчик-ас, участник Великой Отечественной войны, генерал-майор авиации Сергей Крамаренко скончался в возрасте 97 лет, сообщил «Известиям» 21 мая источник, близкий к семье.

https://iz.ru/1013900/2020-05-21/sov...98-godu-zhizni

----------


## Avia M

Торжественно-траурные мероприятия пройдут в Санкт-Петербурге в 20-ю годовщину трагедии на атомном подводном ракетном крейсере (АПРК) "Курск", унесшей жизни всех 118 членов экипажа. 

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/9178375

----------


## Avia M

Мемориальная доска заслуженному летчику-испытателю СССР Римантасу Станкявичюсу установлена в городе Сальгареда на северо-востоке Италии, в месте, где он погиб 30 лет назад. 

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/9385717

----------


## Avia M

Псковская область.

----------


## OKA

Ван Хален всё ...

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня, после продолжительной болезни, ушел из жизни наш Друг и Учитель, Александр Александрович Поддубный. 50 лет жизни Сан Саныч посвятил Авиации. 50 лет служил, летал, обучал, сохранял историю. Его общий налет 14 тыс. часов! В г. Мирный (Якутия) основал аэроклуб и передавал свой опыт и знания подрастающему поколению, многих окрылил..
> В 1993 году спас от гибели замечательный самолет Ил-14"Советский Союз", и с тех пор сохранял его в летном состоянии. Относился к нему как к родному, отдавал всего себя, все силы и средства. Неприятности и проблемы сыпались одна за другой, почти в одиночку невозможно содержать такой самолет. Летать тоже не получалось. Множество людей, каждый как мог, помогали, но нарастающий ком неразрешимых проблем необратимо сломил крепкое сибирское здоровье Сан Саныча... Мы все глубоко скорбим. Таких преданных делу Авиации людей все меньше и меньше. Вместе с ним уходит целая эпоха Романтиков Неба.
> О времени и месте похорон мы сообщим позже. Давайте поможем и поддержим жену Сан Саныча - Татьяну Ивановну Поддубную, ей сейчас тяжелее всех.. Это последний сбор пожертвований, больше их не будет. Номер карты сбербанка 5469 5500 7678 8311 Поддубная Татьяна Ивановна.
> 
> Вложение 101665


... 

Соболезнования родным и близким...

----------


## Mister Z

19 октября в Энгельсе умер известный авиационный фотограф Евгений Казённов. Коронавирус, будь он неладен...  :Frown:

----------


## Гравилётчик

Ушел из жизни Александр Меерович Брейгин



> Александр Меерович Брейгин — заслуженный конструктор России, почетный радист и ветеран труда СССР. В Челябинске его знали как генерального директора АО «НИИИТ-РК» — признанного лидера в области создания радиоэлектронных средств навигации и управления летательными аппаратами наземного и морского базирования. Под его непосредственным руководством создавали средства управления корабельной авиации ВМФ, в том числе для тяжелых крейсеров «Адмирал Кузнецов» и «Пётр Великий».

----------


## OKA

Шон Коннери всё... 

Великий шотландец, великий актёр... 

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-54761582

----------


## Avia M

> Шон Коннери всё...


Поклонники Шона Коннери создали на сайте Change.org петицию, в которой настаивают на том, чтобы аэропорт Эдинбурга назвали в честь легендарного шотландского актера. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Не стало Кена Хенсли... После смерти Лорда и Эмерсона, он наверное оставался единственным клавишником такого класса...
Покойся с миром...

----------


## FLOGGER

А теперь Жванецкий... Я просто потрясен...
Светлая память.

----------


## Avia M

Умер бывший президент РАН, академик Владимир Фортов.

https://www.gazeta.ru/science/news/2...medium=desktop

В прошедшую пятницу на площади Ленина в городе Ногинске состоялась торжественная церемония открытия технического памятника боевому самолету Су-27. Это подарок Ногинскому району от нашего земляка президента Российской академии наук, академика, почётного гражданина города Ногинска Владимира Фортова. 

На площади Ленина в Ногинске состоялось торжественное открытие технического памятника самолету Су-27

Пять лет минуло и такая весть...

----------


## Avia M

Четверть века...

----------


## Fencer

Иржи Шишка https://sammlung.ru/?p=29322

----------


## Let_nab

*Умер генерал-полковник Николай Антошкин*

*Депутат Госдумы, Герой Советского Союза генерал-полковник Николай Антошкин умер на 80-м году жизни. Об этом информирует РИА Новости со ссылкой на руководителя аппарата «Клуба военачальников» Николая Дерябина.
«Действительно, сегодня Николай Тимофеевич ушёл от нас», — сказал он. Дерябин уточнил, что Антошкин скончался в больнице. Место и время похорон будут объявлены в понедельник.

Николай Тимофеевич Антошкин (19 декабря 1942, Кузьминовка, Башкирская АССР — 17 января 2021, Москва[1]) — советский и российский военный и политический деятель. Генерал-полковник (1994), военный лётчик 1-го класса, Заслуженный военный лётчик Российской Федерации (1993). Ликвидатор аварии на Чернобыльской АЭС, Герой Советского Союза (1986). Депутат Государственной Думы VI и VII созывов.

Уходит Старая Гвардия. Хороший мужик, отличный Лётчик...  
Знал его лично. Пересекался во время службы, встречался на торжественных мероприятиях, в частности на Кубинке.
Соболезную...*

----------


## OKA

" Найден Хранитель Пальмиры". 

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/anhar/na...5bdf19473ad23d

https://anhar.livejournal.com/3295095.html

...

----------


## OKA

" МОСКВА, 22 марта. /ТАСС/. Бывший замглавы Службы внешней разведки РФ генерал-полковник Виталий Маргелов умер в Москве от осложнений в связи с коронавирусной инфекцией. Об этом ТАСС сообщил его сын Михаил Маргелов.

"Отец умер сегодня около 21:00 мск в госпитале ФСБ. Причина - ковид, он неделю уже был в реанимации, у него было обширное поражение легких", - сказал он.

По словам Михаила Маргелова, организацией церемонии прощания и похорон будет заниматься Служба внешней разведки. "Пока врачи не сказали, какими могут быть похороны, открытыми или закрытыми. Ориентировочно прощание будет в конце недели, в четверг - пятницу", - уточнил собеседник агентства.

Генерал-полковнику Виталию Маргелову было 79 лет. Он попал на службу в разведку в 1965 году. В 1980-х годах был начальником 5-го отдела Первого главного управления КГБ СССР, которое работало в Западной Европе и на Балканах. С 1997 по 2003 год был заместителем директора СВР по оперативным вопросам. В 2003 году избирался депутатом в Государственную думу. Его отец - советский военачальник, командующий советскими воздушно-десантными войсками Василий Маргелов.". 

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/10967881

 ...

----------


## PPV

Сегодня день рождения Олега Сергеевича Самойловича, будь он жив, ему исполнилось бы 95.
Олег Сергеевич, на мой взгляд, фигура легендарная. Он пришёл в ОКБ Сухого в 1957, но по моему глубокому убеждению, именно благодаря ему в 70-80-е годы наше КБ вышло на лидирующие позиции в отечественном самолетостроении. Потому что по факту именно он стал инициатором работ по таким важнейшим для ОКБ темам, как создание Т-4 (100), Т-6 (Су-24), Т-8 (Су-25) и Т-10 (Су-27). Обо всем этом можно долго и много рассказывать, но лучшим памятником его творчеству является то, что созданные благодаря ему машины до сих пор являются основой отечественной боевой авиации ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Читал его книгу, и даже перечитывал. Очень хорошо написана и читается с большим интересом.

----------


## Fencer

Ушел из жизни главный конструктор-директор программы корабельной авиации ОКБ Сухого Константин Марбашев https://www.sukhoi.org/press/news/us...tantin-ma.html

----------


## AndyK

09.05.2021 ушел их жизни известный в кругах российской истории авиации автор - полковник Пазынич Сергей Николаевич. Царство небесное и светлая память Летчику и Человеку!

----------


## Avia M

МАХАЧКАЛА, 20 мая. /ТАСС/. Герой России, военный летчик-испытатель Тайгиб Толбоев умер на 65 году жизни. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11431447

https://youtu.be/ZjxMHt4-2GQ

----------


## FLOGGER

Вчера, 15.06 скончался летчик - космонавт Владимир Шаталов. Он прожил интересную и яркую жизнь. Трижды летал в космос. Светлая память замечательному ЧЕЛОВЕКУ!

----------


## Avia M

Главный конструктор перехватчика МиГ-31 Валерий Васильков умер в возрасте 62 лет. 

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1190517...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Умер советский журналист-международник Всеволод Овчинников". 

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/612cf...=amp_full-link

...

----------


## Avia M

Вчера умерла Валентина Яикова.
 Абсолютная чемпионка мира, 3-кратная абсолютная чемпионка Европы, 17-кратная чемпионка мира, 10-кратная чемпионка Европы, 12-кратная чемпионка СССР, 4-кратная чемпионка БССР.

----------


## OKA

> Вчера умерла Валентина Яикова.
>  Абсолютная чемпионка мира, 3-кратная абсолютная чемпионка Европы, 17-кратная чемпионка мира, 10-кратная чемпионка Европы, 12-кратная чемпионка СССР, 4-кратная чемпионка БССР.


Авиаторы уходят в небеса ..... 

...

----------


## Avia M

Летчик-испытатель вертолетов семейства "Ми", Герой Советского Союза Гурген Карапетян скончался на 85-м году жизни.
С 1962 по 1993 год он работал на летно-испытательном комплексе Московского вертолетного завода имени М. Л. Миля. В 1974 году Карапетян стал старшим летчиком-испытателем завода. Поднял в небо и провел испытания вертолетов Ми-26 и Ми-28, участвовал в испытаниях вертолетов Ми-2, Ми-6, Ми-10, Ми-14, Ми-24 и их модификаций. В период с 1962 по 1982 год установил десять мировых авиационных рекордов скорости и грузоподъемности на вертолетах Ми-6, Ми-10К, Ми-24 и Ми-26...

https://ria.ru/20211207/karapetyan-1...=1638901993000

----------


## OKA

"Ушел из жизни генерал-лейтенант разведки Николай Сергеевич Леонов..." 

Подробнее :

https://rg.ru/2022/04/27/skonchalsia...ch-leonov.html
... 

Очень знающий был человек...

----------


## Fencer

Умер Почётный гражданин Комсомольска, лётчик-космонавт Валерий Рюмин komсity.ru 
Городской краеведческий музей города Комсомольск-на-Амуре

----------


## OKA

" при обстреле украинскими нацистами центра Донецка погибла депутат Народного Совета ДНР,  волонтер Донбасса Мария Пирогова.  Ей было всего 29.

Вместе с Марией при обстреле "градами" погибли ещё 7 жителей Донецка.

Глубокие соболезнования маме Маши Майе Пироговой и её мужу Александру Гересу."... 

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/6039583.html


...

----------


## OKA

" Ушел известный историк авиации Михаил Маслов

Не только историк, но и практик авиации, поднимавший на крыло такие самолеты, как По-2 и УТ-2...
...И запомнился фразой, брошенной одному эффективному менеджеру:
"Чтобы заниматься авиацией, ее нужно знать или как минимум - любить!"". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/828384.html

...

----------

